# Cosmo's Triplets



## Crossroads Boers

These are Cosmo's BIG triplets born yesterday at around 4am.  They are sired by RNSH Mr. Rich *Ennobled*.... hence the names!  

Kid #1: Buck~ Rich N Famous ~ Birth weight 9.9 (white snip on nose)
Kid#2: Doe~ Rich N Fabulous ~ Birth weight: 10.2 (solid head)
Kid#3: Doe~ Rich N Radiant ~ Birth weight: 9.7 (white snip and star) 

Fame had a rough start to life. He was not presenting right (head turned back) and I tried to correct it for 30 minutes with no success. So we pulled him out with his head back, figuring he was probably already dead. He was not breathing, but had his mouth/eyes open and was trying to stay alive I think. I did mouth to nose and he started coughing and breathing a little bit after several blows. He didn't move for a couple hours after birth... but he's up and standing now, and doing well! 

Here are some new pictures!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

This is their daddy... it's cute how they look like he did as a kid


----------



## sassy

Oh how absolutely beautiful.... The miracle of Christmas. ;-)


----------



## goatgirlzCA

I LOVE the white spots on their faces! I am sooooo glad things turned out well - you have beautiful babies! :stars:


----------



## Texaslass

Handsome daddy. 
Sorry, but I missed it before-which one is the boy?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks, I think these kids are going to turn out really nice.  The boy is the one with a white snip on his nose.


----------



## Frosty

I am cuddling with them hahaha at least in thought. They are coming along fine..


----------



## Texaslass

Of course the babies are adorable too!!


----------



## Used2bmimi

Such little cuties! Waves of jealousy headed your way!!!! Seriously, though....great job getting thoses babies here!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Those are pretty good both weights for triplets! Nice job Cosmo, they are cooked to perfection! :lol:
I think Fabulous is my favorite


----------



## Jessica84

Oh no I have to take that solid red head off your hands!!!!


----------



## nchen7

SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!! I love them all!!! cool you picked the name I suggested for the buckling!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jessica84 said:


> Oh no I have to take that solid red head off your hands!!!!


Nope, I do believe I said she was my favorite before you. She must go to my house  
Flip a coin? Who's closer?


----------



## mmiller

How beautiful Victoria, an they have names to match!!! Its amazing how much they do look like their Daddy. So very happy for you that everyone is up an doing good.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Oh my goodness I adore little Fame! He is a sweety! (Don't tell anyone, but I secretly have a soft spot for bucklings...)

But those white snips, though  Super cute. I won't mention anything about Fabulous 'cause I'm afraid Lacie might be at my throat :lol:
But she is a super cute doeling too!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!It's strange to have so many red headed Boers running around (I'm not used to those LOL!). Fabulous is my favorite too.  Regan has dibs on whoever we decide to sell, and she likes Fabulous too.  Radiant is a little beauty too though. 

Yeah, thanks for the great name suggestion nchen!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very cute.


----------



## Jessica84

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nope, I do believe I said she was my favorite before you. She must go to my house
> Flip a coin? Who's closer?


Your hours closer  ........I'll just have to work on taking one of your kids then


----------



## nancy d

Fame was meant to be.
That white snippet is a Mr Rich trademark. Darlin has one too.


----------



## Trickyroo

I just love looking at those babies ! I can't get over how stinkin cute they all are !! I just love those white spots !!!! That buckling is just too cute !
Im so wanting a little Boer now  But I must not melt over every baby I see , I will have enough of them running around here ( God willing ) in April  But still………………sigh.


----------



## NyGoatMom

How cute they all are! I am so glad the buckling is doing better


----------



## Crossroads Boers

They are super cute.  Boers have the cutest kids... in my totally unbiased opinion!   

Fame hasn't been sucking from a bottle since this morning, so we've been tube feeding him every 4 hours.  He talks a lot, and stands and lies down by himself, but he doesn't walk around much. Not sure what's up with him. He seemed to be doing a little better tonight. We gave him some vit B/Thiamine.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

I'm so in love, Victoria, you dont even know!! My sweet little Fame  

Only 2 more days!


----------



## Trickyroo

Naaaaaah , your not biased , :roll:;-)
I hope the buckling improves  How's his temp ?


----------



## nchen7

common little Fame! you can do it!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

He is perking up a little, and walks around a little at each feeding. He sucked a few times last feeding too.  Temp was at 101.8 at 4am.


----------



## Trickyroo

Com'on little buddy , you can do it


----------



## littlegoatgirl

C'mon fame!  hope he does alright


----------



## sassy

Oh I'm hoping also he's alright.


----------



## Frosty

Just had to catch up with my reading. Looked at the pictures again. They are so cute. Sending good vibes for fame. He had a rough start so maybe he just needs more time. Sure hope so cause he is so special.


----------



## mmiller

I might have missed it, but was the babies early at all? I had one in the spring that was 5 days early an it took her a couple days to get around good. If he wasn't early then it might just be that he had a difficult birth. Just a thought...


----------



## TrinityRanch

Aw c'mon little Fame boy! Drink your bottle and pretend that you love playing with your sisters like a good little buckling would


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Nope, they were full term.  He is acting kind of like our other boy Chaos did for his first few days though I think. Chaos was 7-11 days early. 

He is still about the same. Still won't suck on the bottle. We've been tubing 4-5 ounces every 4 hours. I got to wondering if we are giving too much, and he doesn't have time to get hungry? I don't know. He always has a really full belly after tubing, and yells the whole time we are tubing him, as if it hurts.  He is getting around much better though, and talks a lot. He is SO sweet! I'm going to miss him! I think he and Chaos will be going sometime tomorrow to Regan. I am SO looking forward to sleeping through the night again! It's been well over two weeks since either of us have actually slept a solid 5 hours!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Have you ever had bottle kids this young? Are you still feeding Star's kids in the middle of the night? How much are you feeding him in a 24 hour time span?

Just wondering, because normally I don't feed my bottle kids through the night. They get their last feeding at 10pm, then they get their morning feeding starting at 6am, then their feedings in the day, depending on how old they are. I only feed through the night when they are newborn to 2 days old, give or take.
Depending, he may be getting a little too much to eat. A hungry kid is a healthy kid.


----------



## MsScamp

Crossroads Boers said:


> They are super cute.  Boers have the cutest kids... in my totally unbiased opinion!


Now lets not get too carried away, Victoria! Unbiased opinion my foot!  :ROFL: I will be the first to agree those are some awful cute babies you have there, but I have to disagree that Boer's have the cutest kids! I don't have any cute baby pictures to post just yet, but that will be changing in another month or so.  :laugh:


----------



## MsScamp

Crossroads Boers said:


> Still won't suck on the bottle. We've been tubing 4-5 ounces every 4 hours. I got to wondering if we are giving too much, and he doesn't have time to get hungry? I don't know. He always has a really full belly after tubing, and yells the whole time we are tubing him, as if it hurts.


Tubing on a regular basis can and will make their throats sore and cause problems with taking a bottle because it hurts to swallow. I learned that from my Dad and calves born in the winter time. We never tubed unless we absolutely had no other recourse, and I won't tube my kids unless I have no other recourse, either.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ Very true.


----------



## MsScamp

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Have you ever had bottle kids this young? Are you still feeding Star's kids in the middle of the night? How much are you feeding him in a 24 hour time span?
> 
> Just wondering, because normally I don't feed my bottle kids through the night. They get their last feeding at 10pm, then they get their morning feeding starting at 6am, then their feedings in the day, depending on how old they are. I only feed through the night when they are newborn to 2 days old, give or take.
> Depending, he may be getting a little too much to eat. A hungry kid is a healthy kid.


I didn't see this post, but that's roughly how I do mine, too. Only difference being that mine get their last bottle at about 11 and I add an extra ounce or two, then they get another bottle at about 7 the next morning.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes, we have bottle kids every year... most are gone before their first week or two of life. 

Star's doe is on her 24/7. Her buck is in the house with Fame. We feed him as much as he wants... which usually only ends up being 40oz in a 24 hour day. He's almost 2 weeks old, so should be getting more, but he's about the same size (if not a little smaller!) than Fame, so I don't expect him to drink a ton. He's funny as he acts like a two week old, but looks like a newborn! Since we have to feed the other one every 4 hours, we let Chaos eat then too if he wants. I'll let Regan get him on whatever schedule she wants and not stress over what we should be doing at this point. 

He took 4 ounces from the bottle at 2 this morning!  :clap::applaud::dance: It took 20 minutes, but he did do it.


----------



## sassy

How's Cosmo doing?


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey , isn't there something you can give the newborns that helps develop their sucking ability ? I remember reading it somewhere here but I can't remember where it was……….im certain there is something that was injected and it helped the baby "suck" on the teat or bottle……
This is bothering me now and i need to know what it is !!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

sassy said:


> How's Cosmo doing?


She seems a little dull, but is eating well/drinking. She was grinding her teeth last night, so we gave her some banamine. That was a rough delivery with BIG kids, so I think she is still recovering from that.

I don't think she likes being the in the kidding pen, so we'll probably let them out soon.


----------



## Texaslass

I don't want to bring up a negative subject, or in any sound as if I'm implying you herd isn't healthy Victoria, but I just keep wondering, that maybe something could be going on in your herd this year?
I mean all three of your recent pregnancies/births were difficult, or in Poli's case, fatal! (sorry to bring that up!  :hug That seems to suggest to me that there _might_ be something going on, and if it were something serious, it would be as well to investigate so that preventative measures could be taken for next year/ next kidding season...
I'm a newbie and I have no idea what it could be, and I'm not trying to tell you your business! I just don't want you to have to go through any of this again!  :hug:
Maybe something to do with the hay, as Goatcrazy suggested?... Or has the weather been different enough to bring on something?.... Maybe a mineral deficiency that has just increased due to weather, or a change in feed or something?....

I don't know, but I hope it's not anything! Maybe it was just a difficult year.  In any case I hope next kidding season goes swimmingly and they all kid on their own with no need of assistance from you at all.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Sarah.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Cant wait to see you guys tomorrow! Fame sucked this morning?! Yay!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes! He took another 4 ounces!! So happy!   

Looking forward to meeting you finally! You MUST send pictures often, ok?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some pictures from today.  They sure are pretty little things.


----------



## nancy d

Victoria you have some splainin to do here cause they just keep getting cuter & cuter!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hehe.


----------



## Frosty

I fall more in love every time I see new pictures. Wow I just gonna have to get me some babies..


----------



## Texaslass

They're so adorable!


----------



## sassy

Crossroads Boers said:


> She seems a little dull, but is eating well/drinking. She was grinding her teeth last night, so we gave her some banamine. That was a rough delivery with BIG kids, so I think she is still recovering from that. I don't think she likes being the in the kidding pen, so we'll probably let them out soon.


. Give her lots of love and a hug from me! Christine


----------



## Trickyroo

nancy d said:


> victoria you have some splainin to do here cause they just keep getting cuter & cuter!


That is too funny , :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats

HAHA


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some pictures from earlier today before Fame left.  He is doing so well!


----------



## Trickyroo

OMG ! I needs him 
I seriously needs him :mecry::mecry::tears::hugs::hugs::wallbang:


----------



## packhillboers

Your goats are beautiful and look healthy! There will always be problems eventually on everyones' farm. You have a healthy farm.


----------



## packhillboers

We love the dark heads! Oh my word.. I love the all brown head one. So cute. Amazing that she had two traditionals.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Merry! 

Yeah, I know! She had THREE traditionals though! those two little girls and the buck pictured above!


----------



## sassy

Omg. Cuddle cuddle cuddle. I want to cuddle them they are adorable!


----------



## Trickyroo

Me first Sassy , get in line ! :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Lol.


----------



## sassy

Ok but soon as your done hugging. Pass them over!!!! ;-)


----------



## Trickyroo

Will do


----------



## sassy

How's the new kids? And Cosmo doing?


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Omg these are just adorable if you have any traditional one for sale I need a doeling


----------

